# Were You Unable To Conceive With Frozen Eggs? FEE PAID



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Grazia Magazine is urgently looking for women who had their eggs frozen, but when they came to use them were unable to conceive, for a sensitive and intelligent feature about egg freezing.
Ideally we'd like to speak to someone who would be named and pictured but will consider anyone who wishes to stay anonymous too.
There is a fee paid and full copy approval given.
Please contact me ASAP on [email protected] if you can help.
Thank you.


----------

